# Cutting firewood with a Skid-steer



## rx7145 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sure does make it easier. Got a good two+ cords yesterday. Sorry only one picture. 

All wood was for my brother, he has a indoor boiler and still working on wood for this year:bang:


----------



## sly13 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice job, and good to ya helping your brother. Least its T-shirt weather and not (everything you can wear) weather. Having real nice weather here too,70'


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 8, 2009)

Now put a grapple on that steer and you'll really have something!!! Way to go.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 8, 2009)

I wouldn't do it any other way!!! +1 on the Grapple.


----------



## rx7145 (Nov 8, 2009)

Got another load today.

We do have a grapple for the skid steer but I dont see how it could work any better. Might try it some time.


----------



## 1999HarleyRN (Nov 8, 2009)

What timing! The wife is hinting that she wants me to replace our 9n, she feels it is not safe in the woods. Have been looking at several different compact tractors, but out of the blue SHE mentioned a skid steer. Any input on how well they do in the woods would be appreciated. I have used them before on flat construction/farm work, but never in the woods with hills.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Nov 8, 2009)

Run steel tracks and keep the heavy end up hill. They will bury a tractor with their agilty and hydraulic speed. Tractors really only have an advantage if you want to run them down the roads, where the skid is limited to @ 7mph.
Ken


----------



## porta mill (Nov 8, 2009)

*skid steere*

I have a bobcat skid steer and have access to a compact tractor they have there pros and cons . A skid steer is better all around machine it turns on a dime much more maneuverable heavyer duty lifts a heavier load and there are alot if different attachments but they are pricy. A tractor is more versatile. you need a lot more area to maneuver a tractor around obstacles . more attachments and the attachments are a lot less $. What ever you buy good luck


----------



## John D (Nov 8, 2009)

A tractor will pull a lot more wood out of the woods than a skid steer,esp in mud and snow.Skid steers are awesome,but a tractor is simply designed to pull better,larger tires,more reduction.If I throw the ag tires on the old 1910 4x4 Ford,and theres any mud or snow,it will outpull my much heavier 80Hp Cat 246 skid steer,although if theres traction forget it,the Cat will rip it around.If you plan to use a Skid steer in the woods,plan on over the tire tracks,as a must.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's my little gem:






<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B7RrfxO_DEg&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B7RrfxO_DEg&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5pzj1yYjAuQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5pzj1yYjAuQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



I love my skid steer.


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 9, 2009)

1999HarleyRN said:


> What timing! The wife is hinting that she wants me to replace our 9n, she feels it is not safe in the woods. Have been looking at several different compact tractors, but out of the blue SHE mentioned a skid steer. Any input on how well they do in the woods would be appreciated. I have used them before on flat construction/farm work, but never in the woods with hills.



We've had a New Holland L555 for quite a few years in the woods. Ground clearance bites in a big way, and if it's muddy on the side of a hill, just hold on and see where it stops. I slid ours into a standing tree sideways and the tree went between the wheels. Getting that out was an experience. My opinion,even though I love the little ol' Ford, is go with a compact tractor. They're cheaper, more versatile (ever try plowing the garden or bush hogging with a skid steer?), more ground clearance, lighter (depending), easier to haul and get unstuck, and climbing over the bucket or forks of a skidsteer all day gets real tiring real fast.


----------



## Mike Van (Nov 9, 2009)

Junkfxr said:


> We've had a New Holland L555 for quite a few years in the woods. Ground clearance bites in a big way, and if it's muddy on the side of a hill, just hold on and see where it stops. I slid ours into a standing tree sideways and the tree went between the wheels. Getting that out was an experience. My opinion,even though I love the little ol' Ford, is go with a compact tractor. They're cheaper, more versatile (ever try plowing the garden or bush hogging with a skid steer?), more ground clearance, lighter (depending), easier to haul and get unstuck, and climbing over the bucket or forks of a skidsteer all day gets real tiring real fast.



What he said X 2 -


----------



## Streblerm (Nov 9, 2009)

+1 on the grapple.

We just pile the wood up and then use the bobcat with a grapple bucket to move the wood up and into the truck.


----------



## John D (Nov 9, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Here's my little gem:
> 
> 
> I love my skid steer.



The RC30 is very nice,but its in a different league than a skid steer,being a CTL. It will go places no skid steer can go,and do things one cant do either.Im willing to bet the RC30 will go thru just about anything a tractor can,and maybe more,unllike a SS.The problem with the CTL's is operating costs of upkeep on the tracks,and idlers are too high for any use other than commercial industrial.Ive seen tracks get damaged pretty easy on them,and they are not cheap.I love the green track model you have,its footprint is very easy on turf,can run over just abotu anything and not damage it.If money is no object that CTL is very cool.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 9, 2009)

John D said:


> The RC30 is very nice,but its in a different league than a skid steer,being a CTL. It will go places no skid steer can go,and do things one cant do either.Im willing to bet the RC30 will go thru just about anything a tractor can,and maybe more,unllike a SS.The problem with the CTL's is operating costs of upkeep on the tracks,and idlers are too high for any use other than commercial industrial.Ive seen tracks get damaged pretty easy on them,and they are not cheap.I love the green track model you have,its footprint is very easy on turf,can run over just abotu anything and not damage it.If money is no object that CTL is very cool.



Just not very good in the mud or snow. lol


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 9, 2009)

John D said:


> The RC30 is very nice,but its in a different league than a skid steer,being a CTL. It will go places no skid steer can go,and do things one cant do either.Im willing to bet the RC30 will go thru just about anything a tractor can,and maybe more,unllike a SS.The problem with the CTL's is operating costs of upkeep on the tracks,and idlers are too high for any use other than commercial industrial.Ive seen tracks get damaged pretty easy on them,and they are not cheap.I love the green track model you have,its footprint is very easy on turf,can run over just abotu anything and not damage it.If money is no object that CTL is very cool.


:agree2:
I tried to talk a coworker out of buying a rubber tracked skidsteer. He bought it anyway then had a lot of buyers remorse after having to replace one of the tracks. He cut/broke it in the woods dragging logs, caught a limb between the track and one of the end sprockets. While he was replacing the track, he found that the idlers needed a lot of work. Rubber tracked models are nice if you can afford the upkeep, tires are a lot cheaper.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 9, 2009)

I am about to join you skidder guys. I have wanted a skid steer for years but couldnt quite swallow the prices for good used and dont need anymore junk around here to work on. One good thing about the current downturn is all that has changed. I just last week purchased an 2001 Mustang 2040 with enclosed cab and all new tires for $4200 and it is not a worn out POS. I'll post some pics as soon as it is delivered, this week hopefully, the boys is chomping at the bit, LOL. Now I need to find a grapple for it but I have a while to shop, we finished NEXT years wood yesterday.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Butch I'm not sure where you are in Ohio, but there is a guy in Huntington, Indiana that sells grapples for 1500.00 to 2k new. I bought one from him and has been a good unit, tough as nails.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 9, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Hey Butch I'm not sure where you are in Ohio, but there is a guy in Huntington, Indiana that sells grapples for 1500.00 to 2k new. I bought one from him and has been a good unit, tough as nails.



I googled that town and grapple etc and couldnt come up with anything. If you come across anymore info on him I'd appriciate it.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll agree on points about a skid steer and in woods ability but one thing (unless you have a really large skid steer) is the lifting ability and lifting height. They will out do a CUT but a larger farm tractor will have more lift power and ability to push or pull with a load. The grapple on my Deere weights 800lbs and I still have a 2500lb lift potential. So working along fence rows or edge of th woods the tractor is alright, in the woods a steer is the way to go no doubt about it. Wish I had both.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Junkfxr said:


> :agree2:
> I tried to talk a coworker out of buying a rubber tracked skidsteer. He bought it anyway then had a lot of buyers remorse after having to replace one of the tracks. He cut/broke it in the woods dragging logs, caught a limb between the track and one of the end sprockets. While he was replacing the track, he found that the idlers needed a lot of work. Rubber tracked models are nice if you can afford the upkeep, tires are a lot cheaper.



A good friend has a bobcat with tracks and he has kept careful track of his expenses running it and he said it costs him $7/hour for track and carrage expenses while running that machine. He said when it is moving those tracks are wearing.

Last winter while cutting up some logs into lumber on his property I watched (in horror) and he came towards me down the snow covered gravel driveway and the tracks started to slide. He had absolutely ZERO control of that skid steer going down the tiny little slope of a driveway. Later on he could barely make it back up the hill. His 4WD Kubota had zero problems with the same hill. 

Even a small tractor with a skidding winch on the back is aformidable force in the woods. I put a Farmi skidding winch on my Ford 9N and was able to single handedly cut and split about 700 face cords of wood per year for about 8 years. It put me though college and kept me in money in highschool.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Nov 9, 2009)

Junkfxr said:


> (ever try plowing the garden or bush hogging with a skid steer?), more ground clearance, lighter (depending), easier to haul and get unstuck, and climbing over the bucket or forks of a skidsteer all day gets real tiring real fast.



Garden, yep rototiller
Bush Hog, yep mounted on the the end that see the tree first, I can cut it off 10 ft high if you like. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcNB9KUcboM

Mud, with steel tracks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRODFyeNrj0

If I had to chose I'd take a skid any day. Is a tractor cheaper, sure that tells you something right there. Attachment cheaper, true again, but the cheap ones are usually junk. If you look at quality attachments for a tractor the margins narrow.
Ken


----------



## gink595 (Nov 9, 2009)

Butch(OH) said:


> I googled that town and grapple etc and couldnt come up with anything. If you come across anymore info on him I'd appriciate it.



Hey, I'm looking for number for the guy... As soon as I find the receipt I'm not sure he is still is in buisness, he normally advertised in the Indiana Auto and RV but I'm not seeing any advertisemnets for him int eh current issues??? He might have went under.

Here is the grapple bucket though, this one is a 72" which is sorta big for my machine, I wish I had a 68".


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 9, 2009)

> If I had to chose I'd take a skid any day. Is a tractor cheaper, sure that tells you something right there. Attachment cheaper, true again, but the cheap ones are usually junk. If you look at quality attachments for a tractor the margins narrow.


Depends on the job. I got a bunch of logs earlier this summer and they were all in the backyard of a home near me. I was able to go in and get them all out without any damage to the yard. A steer would have torn the yard up. The guy got the trees down cheep but were laying every which way all over the yard. As for cheeper I'll say not. I bought a used "95" 5400 for 16.9K that I priced at the dealer new for 35K and the BoDozer grapple was 3,500 dollars. I could have bought a used skid in almost any brand cheeper and the implement would have been cheeper too. 
Don't get me wrong I've owned Skid Steers and they are fantastic at what they do, but a 60-100hp tractor can do alot too. Each has their fortie.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 9, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> (unless you have a really large skid steer) is the lifting ability and lifting height. They will out do a CUT but a larger farm tractor will have more lift power and ability to push or pull with a load. The grapple on my Deere weights 800lbs and I still have a 2500lb lift potential. So working along fence rows or edge of th woods the tractor is alright, in the woods a steer is the way to go no doubt about it. Wish I had both.



I can lift 2500 lbs, with a 773, it's only rated at 1750, but that is the "safe" load rating, you can go well over that!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd love to have a skid loader, and would use the heck out of one. In the woods would not be on that list though. The reason my woods are woods and not cornfields is that they're too steep to farm. Top that with the fact that I cut mostly in the winter on snow, and it'd be more of a slip and slide than a skid steer. 

I'd make a lot of use of one once the logs were skidded out though, piling brush, loading and unloading, etc. In my conditions, a farm tractor, with tire chains, is the right tool for the job. It's also a lot smoother ride than any skid loader I've ran.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 9, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I can lift 2500 lbs, with a 773, it's only rated at 1750, but that is the "safe" load rating, you can go well over that!!!



They must rate it at full lift height then Gink. My neighbor had what I think was a 773 or or 700 series something a few yrs back and I didn't think his would lift that much. Another guy near me has a monster track steer that can lift cars like there nothing on the forks. But its a 100+ hp steer too.
My grapple is very durable but the weight is a real penalty. I would like to see yours sometime to see if your design is strong but lighter in weight.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Nov 9, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Hey, I'm looking for number for the guy... As soon as I find the receipt I'm not sure he is still is in buisness, he normally advertised in the Indiana Auto and RV but I'm not seeing any advertisemnets for him int eh current issues??? He might have went under.
> 
> Here is the grapple bucket though, this one is a 72" which is sorta big for my machine, I wish I had a 68".



frank, you must have alot of chickens or they follow you around, cause they seem to be in alot of your pics!


----------



## gink595 (Nov 9, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> They must rate it at full lift height then Gink. My neighbor had what I think was a 773 or or 700 series something a few yrs back and I didn't think his would lift that much. Another guy near me has a monster track steer that can lift cars like there nothing on the forks. But its a 100+ hp steer too.
> My grapple is very durable but the weight is a real penalty. I would like to see yours sometime to see if your design is strong but lighter in weight.



I think they do, I know for a fact it will lift 3k, but you will not be able to move either direction without nose diving it. Hydraluics are plenty strong, I have never had a problem with that I just need more arse end weight to keep it planted safely.

My grapple weighed 900#, and then I added some 100# 0f 1/2" bar on the bottom to keep firewood from falling through. It is a heavy unit, and I have used it hard and haven't broke or bent anything.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 9, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> frank, you must have alot of chickens or they follow you around, cause they seem to be in alot of your pics!



No, it's not Frank it's Frank's wife that has many, many chickens, she's a chicken collecting machine And yes they do follow me around!!!


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 9, 2009)

I like chickens hanging around but at my house they are mine. Tell her way to go!


----------



## gink595 (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha...will do. I don't mind them at all they are fun to watch at times, comical creatures!!! But I do mind when I find chicken chit all over my tools or a egg in my tool box drawer


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Nov 9, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Depends on the job. A steer would have torn the yard up. The guy got the trees down cheep but were laying every which way all over the yard.
> 
> That depends alot on the operator, the guys that insist on making sharp 180 degree turn makes messes. Drive in back out not much mess.
> 
> ...



Agreed, but cost versus ability, I like a skid.


----------



## John D (Nov 9, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> I'll agree on points about a skid steer and in woods ability but one thing (unless you have a really large skid steer) is the lifting ability and lifting height. They will out do a CUT but a larger farm tractor will have more lift power and ability to push or pull with a load. The grapple on my Deere weights 800lbs and I still have a 2500lb lift potential. So working along fence rows or edge of th woods the tractor is alright, in the woods a steer is the way to go no doubt about it. Wish I had both.



I think your underestimating skid steers lifting abilitys.My Cat will likely outlift your tractor,ive easily picked up 3000lb logs with it.Mine is no where near the largest units,either,although it isnt the smallest one.Its rated for 2100lbs,but it easily will pick that up at the tips of the pallet forks and then some.Close to the machine it easily doubles that.The issue with skid steers is trying to carry that much weight very far,a tractor can so it easier,skid steers do not have much wheelbase,and therefore you need to be alot more careful. I agree with the pushing /pulling power,a tractor has it all over a skidsteer.A skidsteer is built much stronger from a loader/frame/chassis standpoint though,no comparison.


----------



## redprospector (Nov 9, 2009)

I ran a Bobcat 863 with over tire tracks in the woods for several years. Their main limitation on steep slopes is your nerves. I've had that 863 in places that most folks wouldn't carry a quart of oil.  Honestly, I've had it in places that made me ask myself; What am I doing here? I've taken it off of rocky hills that were measured at 46%, and taken it up hills that were steep enough that it just lost traction (pretty darned steep).
I sold the old Bobcat a year ago, and upgraded to an ASV 4810 (105 hp) track machine. I learned the hard way too that rubber tracks are expensive to maintain, but considering the amount of work it does it's well worth it. One thing to consider is that the extra weight of the tracks & undercarrage gives the machine a lot more stability. I can lift my 2300 lb mulching head to full lift on about a 20% side hill.
Tracks & undercarrage on a Bobcat are cheap compared to an ASV, something I'll consider when I get another one.
When looking at a skid steer with tires for use in the woods, look for one with a longer wheelbase & wider stance. It will make it a lot more stable on the hills and give a little more lifting capacity. A Bobcat 763, or 773 would be a better choice than a 753 due to the wheelbase.






Of course, not much beats a log skidder for moving logs.






Andy


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Nov 9, 2009)

John D said:


> I think your underestimating skid steers lifting abilitys.My Cat will likely outlift your tractor,ive easily picked up 3000lb logs with it.Mine is no where near the largest units,either,although it isnt the smallest one.Its rated for 2100lbs,but it easily will pick that up at the tips of the pallet forks and then some.Close to the machine it easily doubles that.The issue with skid steers is trying to carry that much weight very far,a tractor can so it easier,skid steers do not have much wheelbase,and therefore you need to be alot more careful. I agree with the pushing /pulling power,a tractor has it all over a skidsteer.A skidsteer is built much stronger from a loader/frame/chassis standpoint though,no comparison.



Yeah lifting is one thing but try to move anything on a set of forks with either a tractor or a skid loader and things can get ugly. I was in my brother's ~90 Hp Kubota with 4 nice ~30' logs in the grapple and I was moving the wood from the main stack over to the processor, a distance of about 150'. As I got going on the straightaway toward the processor I started to get er going a bit faster and about half way over I ran over a ~2" stick of wood with the front tires. That little bump was enough to cause the nose to drop like a rock and because I was not buckled in the seat my nose went up against the glass of the cab. Yeah I could lift those logs, but I could not carry them well and my nose was a good reminder of that lesson.

My brother nearly died laughing he thought it was so funny. His wife said he had done the same thing many, many times.


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 9, 2009)

I prefer the steel tracks over the tires for logging. I just stud the tracks in the winter. It has pretty good lifting height also. I loaded this truck with it!


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 9, 2009)

Thinking back about my uses ( by no means promoting a tractor over a Skid Steer) I typically pull a trailer or wagon back to where tree/logs are and no truck could possibly go. Then we fell and load the logs and then pull the load out. I doubt a steer could pull the wagon out the logging trail through deep ruts and all with several thousand pounds of logs in tow. I don't like to drag the logs any further than I have to thats why I take the wagon with me. One thing I don't like about using a tractor is they are made for driving over lots of things that like to get caught in wires and hoses. A skidder would be ideal but then its a single purpose tool for which I can't justify for myself.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Nov 9, 2009)

Curlycherry1; I started to get er going a bit faster and about half way over I ran over a ~2" stick of wood with the front tires. That little bump was enough to cause the nose to drop like a rock and because I was not buckled in the seat my nose went up against the glass of the cab. Yeah I could lift those logs said:


> That would not be the machines fault though.
> Forward tipping is a common and preventable mistake people make when new to a skidsteer (can happen with any fel) . A direct result of failing to consider the short wheel base and remembering how easy they can slow down then speed up when crossing obsticles.
> Always carry low until your at the deck. They lift fast so no need to carry high.
> Ken


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 9, 2009)

Gink, I finally got a connection that allows me to see your pics and that is more steer than my neigbhor had for sure. His would not have done that. He must have had a 753 or smaller. That is sure impressive. Can you move with that load? His is my grapple up close.


----------



## gink595 (Nov 9, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Gink, I finally got a connection that allows me to see your pics and that is more steer than my neigbhor had for sure. His would not have done that. He must have had a 753 or smaller. That is sure impressive. Can you move with that load? His is my grapple up close.



Yeah I can move with that, I have to go slow and low but I loaded it on a trailer to haul to the junk yard, in fact that car and some other scrap paid for that 7900 you got me!

I seen your grapple up close at your GTG, it is a very NICE grapple.







You can see the truck and trailer in the background, I unloaded it from there and drove to where the Bobcat is setting.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Nov 10, 2009)

WK I have similar Erskine which I like for many tasks, but for carrying log I wish i had a larger throat. It is nice that you can carry small pieces and hold them tight, but it is hard to get more then 2 pieces in it at once.

As for rated lift, a 773g is rated 1750 and forward tip (max lift, on level ground) is 3500 lbs Pretty stout fora 46 hp, 5800 lb machine

753 is 1300 lbs rated, 2600 tipping.
Gehl has a 100 hp model that can lift 8000 lbs tipping load

Just don't drive down hill forward with a max load because rated capacity changes quick when your off level.

The long wheel base models are more sure footed on hilly terrain. Nh and Deere are among the leaders here.
Any skidsteer operator has to be quite in tune to the balance of the machine when operating, especially on rough terrain. Here a tractor may provide a extra sense of security. 
But imho the fast hydraulics and that awesome hydrostatic transmission will spoil you once you learn to tame the beast.

I think you would be surprised how well it could pull a wagon too, but of course you would have to pull it traveling backwards and would be limited 7 mph. So the tractor wins hands down there.
Ken


----------



## gink595 (Nov 10, 2009)

skidsteer.ca said:


> I think you would be surprised how well it could pull a wagon too, but of course you would have to pull it traveling backwards and would be limited 7 mph. So the tractor wins hands down there.
> Ken



I've seen this mentioned a couple times now, they have 2 speed SS out there I think max speed gets bumped to 12-15 mph, but mine is a single and 7MPH is max of it.

I have a 60 hp tractor and use of backhoe at my disposal, the skidloader gets used more than anything. They all have there place but out of all of them the Bobcat would stay. No question about it, I'd be lost without that thing, and so would some of my loader tractor owning buddies


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes 2 speed is available on many models now too, but it is tough to find a flat enough surface to make good use of high range with such a short wheel base. You also loose 1/2 your axel torque in high range.

It is a must have option for the guys doing snow removal though.
Ken


----------



## John D (Nov 10, 2009)

grandpatractor,what kind of OTT are you running on your John Deere SS? They look well built.
I agree a tractor is much better for pulling a wagon thru fields,no contest.Id take the 32hp 1910 over my 80hp Cat anyday skidding logs or pulling any type of wagon.


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 10, 2009)

John D said:


> grandpatractor,what kind of OTT are you running on your John Deere SS? They look well built.
> I agree a tractor is much better for pulling a wagon thru fields,no contest.Id take the 32hp 1910 over my 80hp Cat anyday skidding logs or pulling any type of wagon.



I bought mine from Deere but they are the same as this.http://www.grouser.com/tracks_bar.php


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Nov 11, 2009)

I have both... SS and a tractor... if you do decide to go the tractor route get 4WD you wont be sorry.. but then we also dont have hills here either.


----------



## coog (Nov 11, 2009)

though I'd pass this along:

http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/1460642176.html

I love my grapple.


----------



## rx7145 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well we got four dump trailer loads and three pickup loads. Still another dump trailer load to go. 

Total about 7 cord.


----------



## John D (Nov 15, 2009)

rx,id say your a little on the heavy side,LOL!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 15, 2009)

rx7145 said:


> Well we got four dump trailer loads and three pickup loads. Still another dump trailer load to go.
> 
> Total about 7 cord.



WOW! Thats a nice looking rig and firewood.


----------



## rx7145 (Nov 15, 2009)

John D said:


> rx,id say your a little on the heavy side,LOL!:greenchainsaw:



It is a 3/4 ton but there is a lot of wood on board. I wish I knew how much weight I'm pulling.


----------



## John D (Nov 15, 2009)

rx7145 said:


> It is a 3/4 ton but there is a lot of wood on board. I wish I knew how much weight I'm pulling.



Right,it is a 3/4 ton,only 8600gvwr.Your very heavy! Your overweight on the truck,probably on the trailer as well.Id do the same if i were you,just go slow! When i fill my 7x14 dump,its at 14000-15000lbs,on a 14000GVWR,towing behind 9200GVWR 2500HD.


----------



## redprospector (Nov 15, 2009)

Hahaha. If I went strictly by gvwr I'd never get anything moved. 

Andy


----------



## John D (Nov 15, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. If I went strictly by gvwr I'd never get anything moved.
> 
> Andy




Me too! I was just sayin..looked heavy,esp the truck w load+ trailer tongue LOL.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Nov 15, 2009)

If you have a grain elevator nearby or a gravel company it is well worth stopping in and getting weighed fully loaded. It is a good number to know and it helps to plan loads accordingly. One stop by the weight cops and it can ruin your whole month. Back when I drove truck in NY it was the only thing you could not argue before a judge to get out of. When they had you overweight, they had you and you wrote them a check, end of debate. Around here they are harassing trucks especially loaded ones because it is easy money for them.


----------



## rx7145 (Nov 16, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> If you have a grain elevator nearby or a gravel company it is well worth stopping in and getting weighed fully loaded. It is a good number to know and it helps to plan loads accordingly. One stop by the weight cops and it can ruin your whole month. Back when I drove truck in NY it was the only thing you could not argue before a judge to get out of. When they had you overweight, they had you and you wrote them a check, end of debate. Around here they are harassing trucks especially loaded ones because it is easy money for them.



The only place close is a elevator in town. A little too far. 

Cops only go after the commerial trucks around here. Mostly the dump trucks that are hauling gravel. I have never heard of anyone getting in trouble with a pickup+trailer. 

Plus we were only hauling about six miles one way.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Nov 16, 2009)

rx7145 said:


> Cops only go after the commerial trucks around here. Mostly the dump trucks that are hauling gravel. I have never heard of anyone getting in trouble with a pickup+trailer.
> Thanks for the heads up.



My brother said that in his area of NY (CNY) they started harassing him about 2 years ago. He has F450s and a dump trailer. No name on the side of his truck, but they still started bugging him. Even when not pulling the trailer they will pull him over and run his vehicle through an inspection. He constantly checks his rigs now to make sure they can't get him on anything, but they sure do try.

Around here (MN) they started bugging folks about a year ago. Their favorite place is just North of the town where my kids go to school. I see the staties "commercial inspections division" SUV with trucks and truck-trailer combinations pulled over almost daily. I have seen all sizes of trucks pulled over. They seem to be checking every part of the vehicle.


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 16, 2009)

See this thread about DOT stopping pickups, happening more often now that the feds have started cutting back on states funds. http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=113203&highlight=scales+today


----------



## bkvanbek (Dec 3, 2009)

Any trick to make moving firewood with a skid-steer.


----------



## gink595 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, go flat out!


----------



## Freyboy23 (Dec 23, 2009)

really like that Grapple! did you buy that or did you make it?


----------

